# Conseils pour l'achat d'un ipad pro 11"



## bong (22 Juillet 2019)

Salut ! Je souhaiterais acheter un iPad pro 11" et bénéficier de l'offre Back to school, mais de nouveaux ipads semblent être annoncés. Faut-il attendre ? Merci pour vos éclairages.


----------



## edenpulse (22 Juillet 2019)

https://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#11-iPad-Pro
A toi de voir...


----------



## ibabar (23 Juillet 2019)

bong a dit:


> de nouveaux ipads semblent être annoncés


Source ?


----------



## bong (23 Juillet 2019)

... manifestement, pas de nouveaux modèles pour cette rentrée.


----------



## bong (27 Juillet 2019)

Hello. Ayant vu à peu près toutes les vidéos qui ont été pondues sur le sujet (...), je suis plutôt acquis à ce 11". Je me demande simplement si j'ai intérêt à investir d'emblée dans l'achat d'un modèle 256 go. Je m'explique : je ne compte pas stocker de photos, de vidéos ou de musique sur cet iPad. Mon utilisation sera limitée à :
- Projeter des présentations
- Lire et annoter des pdf

Dans cette utilisation, le 64 go peut-il suffire ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2019)

Vu ton utilisation, 64 Go sont bien suffisant. Bien sûr, plus tu auras de place, plus tu pourras mettre de pdf. Mais franchement avec 64Go tu peux beaucoup travailler. 

Regarde la place que prend tes présentation et tes pdf et vois si cela fait plus de 64 Go. Tu sera déjà fixé.


----------



## bong (27 Juillet 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Vu ton utilisation, 64 Go sont bien suffisant. (...) Mais franchement avec 64Go tu peux beaucoup travailler.
> 
> Regarde la place que prend tes présentation et tes pdf et vois si cela fait plus de 64 Go. Tu sera déjà fixé.



Suivant ta suggestion, j'ai créé un dossier avec une cinquantaine de pdf (dont 10 thèses, soit + de 4000 pages), des présentations assez chargées (80 diapos avec beaucoup de photos) et plusieurs vidéos. Au total, l'ensemble prenait à peine 2 go. 
Par ailleurs, si j'ai bien compris, avec ios13, il va être possible de stocker des fichiers sur un dd externe. Donc, tout cela est plutôt rassurant. 
Mais si j'ajoute aux pdf et aux présentations des fichiers avec des dessins, je me demande si les 64 go — 10 go (système) ne vont pas fondre rapidement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2019)

Je serais tenté de dire aussi que 64 Go peuvent suffire.


----------



## bong (28 Juillet 2019)

En fait, mon indécision vient de l'_effet système_ (je ne sais pas si l'expression existe) : je me trompe ou une application génère des fichiers système qui consomment des go ? Une application telle que Procreate, par exemple, combien de dessins simples (sans calques) peut-on réaliser avec elle en ayant 64 go — n go système ?


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Le prix de la tranquillité est à 170€ (entre 64 et 256Go).
L'usage décrit peut porter à croire que 64Go sont suffisants mais le stockage en plus est toujours plaisant (quelques films en déplacement, une photothèque qui grossit, des usages qui s'accroissent de par l'ouverture d'iPadOS...etc).

Bien sûr le support de disques dur externes va révolutionner l'iPad mais pas de manière aussi complète que sur Mac. Un exemple: impossible de lire un film directement depuis le disque dur externe, il faut l'importer dans Fichiers puis le lire dans VLC par exemple (pas possible que VLC aille le lire directement à son emplacement dans le disque dur externe).


----------



## bong (28 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Le prix de la tranquillité est à 170€ (entre 64 et 256Go).
> L'usage décrit peut porter à croire que 64Go sont suffisants mais le stockage en plus est toujours plaisant (quelques films en déplacement, une photothèque qui grossit, *des usages qui s'accroissent de par l'ouverture d'iPadOS*...etc).


J'ai souligné ci-dessus quelques mots qui retiennent particulièrement mon attention : pourrais-tu, s'il te plaît, préciser ce dernier point ? Veux-tu dire que le système iPadOS génère ses propres octets, mordant sur les GO initiaux ?


----------



## bong (28 Juillet 2019)

bong a dit:


> J'ai souligné ci-dessus quelques mots qui retiennent particulièrement mon attention : pourrais-tu, s'il te plaît, préciser ce dernier point ? Veux-tu dire que le système iPadOS génère ses propres octets, mordant sur les GO initiaux ?


Autre point que je n'ai pas indiqué. Cet iPad viendrait en complément d'un macbook pro de 250 go.


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Autre point que je n'ai pas indiqué. Cet iPad viendrait en complément d'un macbook pro de 250 go.


Je suis allé un peu vite, mais tu réponds finalement par cette info 
Non, iPadOS ne bouffera pas plus d'espace disque qu'iOS n'en bouffe déjà.

Mais iPadOS rapproche encore un peu plus l'iPad du remplacement d'un ordinateur (un peu de lecture si tu t'ennuies !), donc sans doute feras-tu des tâches sur iPad que tu pensais dédiées à ton MacBook, et que sans doute ces tâches nécessiteront de l'espace disque (je pense par exemple au gestionnaire de téléchargement: Safari avec iPadOS devient un vrai browser qui affichera les sites comme sur un ordinateur - et non comme sur un iPhone ce qui était le cas jusque là - et gèrera les téléchargements directement - alors qu'avant il fallait passer par une app tierce comme Documents 5, ce qui était plus que faisable mais "pain in the ass" comparé à MacOS).


----------



## So0paman (29 Juillet 2019)

Salut,
Pour ton indécision vis à vis du stockage, je pense que si tu as un une bonne connexion internet et un abonnement iCloud, que ça ne te dérange pas de passer par le Cloud pour gérer tes fichiers (ce qui a beaucoup d'avantages également), le 64 Go sera suffisant. Si tu es plutôt adepte du stockage en local, alors il vaut mieux investir un peu et prendre le 256 Go. 

Après si tu veux mon avis, si ton usages se limite à du multimédia, de la gestion de présentation et PDF... Est il pertinent d'aller vers l'iPad Pro ? 

Je fais du montage vidéo 4K 60 Fps et de la retouche photo avec un simple iPad 2018. En 128 Go il coûte... 450€. Si tu veux être tranquille, un iPad Air avec la même puce que le Pro en 256 Go coûte  740€. Les deux sont compatibles avec le Pencil. Ça peut être une solution également, même si il est vrai que le Pro est plus attrayant.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2019)

bong a dit:


> Suivant ta suggestion, j'ai créé un dossier avec une cinquantaine de pdf (dont 10 thèses, soit + de 4000 pages), des présentations assez chargées (80 diapos avec beaucoup de photos) et plusieurs vidéos. Au total, l'ensemble prenait à peine 2 go




Comme tu le remarques, 64 Go sont suffisants aujourd'hui... Mais, il faut en effet penser à l'avenir. Moi, j'ai un iPad avec beaucoup de mémoire, car je sais en déplacement que j’y mets des films et des séries TV. 


Je serai toi, je prendrais un 64 Go aujourd'hui et dans 2 ou 3 ans, je changerai peut-être pour un modèle plus puissant au besoin.


----------



## bong (31 Juillet 2019)

Salut ! Après réflexion, je vais plutôt prendre un 12.9 et 256 go. J'ai essayé ce matin le 11" en magasin. C'est une très belle machine, mais trop petite par rapport à l'usage que je souhaite en avoir. Voilà au moins un point réglé. Merci pour vos suggestions.
Maintenant, j'apprends qu'il se murmurerait que la firme à la pomme serait sur le point de lancer de nouveaux ipads, voire de nouveaux ipads pro. D'où ma question : avec le lancement du nouvel os, mon ipad pro acheté peut-être cette semaine ne sera-t-il pas déjà obsolète cet automne ?


----------



## Chris K (31 Juillet 2019)

bong a dit:


> Salut ! Après réflexion, je vais plutôt prendre un 12.9 et 256 go. J'ai essayé ce matin le 11" en magasin. C'est une très belle machine, mais trop petite par rapport à l'usage que je souhaite en avoir. Voilà au moins un point réglé. Merci pour vos suggestions.
> Maintenant, j'apprends qu'il se murmurerait que la firme à la pomme serait sur le point de lancer de nouveaux ipads, voire de nouveaux ipads pro. D'où ma question : avec le lancement du nouvel os, mon ipad pro acheté peut-être cette semaine ne sera-t-il pas déjà obsolète cet automne ?



Obsolète ? Que nenni. Surtout que tu vas pouvoir y installer iPadOS. La version actuelle de l’iPad est quand même déjà un monstre de puissance.


----------



## bong (31 Juillet 2019)

OK. Tu indiques avoir un 12.9. As-tu aussi le clavier Apple ou t'en sers-tu seulement comme une tablette tactile ? Je me demandais en effet si je n'aurais pas intérêt à acheter aussi le clavier. Ce matin, en magasin, j'avais l'impression d'être sur mon mbp : je passais d'une appli à une autre en un coup de clavier.


----------



## Chris K (31 Juillet 2019)

bong a dit:


> OK. Tu indiques avoir un 12.9. As-tu aussi le clavier Apple ou t'en sers-tu seulement comme une tablette tactile ? Je me demandais en effet si je n'aurais pas intérêt à acheter aussi le clavier. Ce matin, en magasin, j'avais l'impression d'être sur mon mbp : je passais d'une appli à une autre en un coup de clavier.



Tout sans clavier physique. Même pour saisie de longs textes. Dans mon entourage certains préfèrent avec le clavier.
J’ai eu l’occasion de tester avec différents claviers (Logitech et Apple). *Selon moi* le meilleur est celui d’Apple.


----------



## bong (31 Juillet 2019)

Merci. Je viens de passer commande, mais sans clavier. Je vais réfléchir un peu. Je me demandais : pour le transport, tu utilises une coque ?


----------



## Chris K (31 Juillet 2019)

bong a dit:


> Merci. Je viens de passer commande, mais sans clavier. Je vais réfléchir un peu. Je me demandais : pour le transport, tu utilises une coque ?



Non. J’utilises un étuis en cuir que j’ai fait faire sur mesure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Tout sans clavier physique. Même pour saisie de longs textes. Dans mon entourage certains préfèrent avec le clavier.
> J’ai eu l’occasion de tester avec différents claviers (Logitech et Apple). *Selon moi* le meilleur est celui d’Apple.



Avec mon iPad Pro 11 pouces, j’ai pris le clavier Apple.

À l’usage, je le trouve très bien.


----------

